# Oh man.......Anyone ever had this happen?



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

This little B. Annithia sling decided he wanted to try and escape. An escape that would fail and cost him his life. He was alive when I first found him, but died before I could figure out how to get him out. It's a 1/8" hole. And I have never had this happen before. I could not get him to move forward or backward he is just stuck. :8o I did not even have him one full day.


----------



## Frédérick (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Ryan, this is such a nice specie...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have 9 more, but I am moving them to other containers as we speak. I don't want a repeat of this incident. But a 1/8" hole? Who would have thought this would happen.   :wall:


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss 
How big was the sling?


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 20, 2007)

I've never had it happen, and I'm at a loss as to what I would have even done to try and save it...I keep looking at the picture and I have no idea how to rescue it.

I'm sorry for your loss.  I've never had one but they seem like a good species to have.


----------



## cristal7901 (Dec 20, 2007)

oor guy...Sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a razor exacto blade thing now and I am just trying to see if I can get him out intact. Maybe there is a shread of hope, but he is not moving at all.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 20, 2007)

I had the same thing happened with my P.ornata, though it didn't get stuck.  It's just lost in my room somewhere. :?


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Dec 20, 2007)

*faf*

OMG!!! =(((!!!

get him out of there it hurts to see that!!

i hope he gets out of there safe!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

Vietnamese510 said:


> OMG!!! =(((!!!
> 
> get him out of there it hurts to see that!!
> 
> i hope he gets out of there safe!!


He is not even moving so I doubt the outcome will be good.


----------



## Mina (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, Ryan, I'm so sorry!!!!  I hope the little one will be okay!!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!  Let us know if you were able to get little one out and if the baby is okay or not.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

The plastic of the lid is so thick I am not so sure this razor idea is a good one I might slip and cut him. Any other suggestions?


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 20, 2007)

Start with the hole closest to the one he's stuck in and work your way towards him.  Once you get close enough, you should be able to put enough torque into the lid to finish the cut and stretch the hole so the abdomen can fit through.

Just a thought...


----------



## melanie5 (Dec 20, 2007)

O man this sucks. I'm sorry to hear this 
Eventhough he's probably deceased now, maybe there's still a chance if you can get him out. Maybe you can try to make the hole a bit bigger with one of those really sharpe knives? I wouldn't know an other way to do it.
Glad you re-housed the other ones. 
Truth is, they can peep through holes smaller than  themselves. My H. incei sling managed to escape through a tiny crack, of which I thought is wasn't big enough for him. (never found him again btw)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

> Truth is, they can peep through holes smaller than themselves. My H. incei sling managed to escape through a tiny crack, of which I thought is wasn't big enough for him. (never found him again btw)


I try to make my holes small enough they can't escape, this is just the first time I have had one try to escape but it could not get through all the way and could not back up into the vial.


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 20, 2007)

You may have already thought of this, and I don't know if it's too late to help, but you may want to gently pour/dribble some warm water over that general area and try to cut at it as gently as you can.  The water may help both to lubricate the little guy, and warm water makes plastic more pliable and easier to work with.  Just a thought, I'm really pulling for that little guy.  I think this is just one of those "freak accidents"...I'd have never thought a 1/8" hole is big enough for a sling to even consider trying to fit through.  Good luck, Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh well it's over now. I tried to cut over from hole to hole but when I was almost through one hole I slipped and the blade cut the poor fellow in half. There was no movement or twitching so I think he had already expired. Still sucks though.


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 20, 2007)

Man, I'm really sorry to hear that.  Don't blame it on yourself though, you took all the measures necessary to avoid that sort of thing from happening.  I still can't believe the little guy tried to slide that big ol' bum through a teeny little hole.  You did everything you could.  I still think you're one of the best tarantula keepers on here, even after this accident. *hug*


----------



## Lucara (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss =(


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 20, 2007)

Look at that little butt stuck there  

Sorry man, smaller holes next time.


----------



## Tescos (Dec 20, 2007)

I know I really shouldn't but damm I find that funny  


> Oh well it's over now. I tried to cut over from hole to hole but when I was almost through one hole I slipped and the blade cut the poor fellow in half


This had me in stiches and brought back very merry memories of Eddy in Malaysia diging out his first tarantula! That was a scream and a HALF 

Sorry for the loss but cheers for the laugh.
All the best
Chris


----------



## FryLock (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry you lost it too, but on the up side you can say that you know brachys inside out now .



PS: I am Very very sorry for that jk.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

> Sorry for the loss but cheers for the laugh.


Glad it was funny for someone.


----------



## Uglykid2 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a couple of these myself and hate to see it happen. Better check my holes, huh? I don't know how you held onto the lid, but if it happens again to anyone(hope not) it might help to put one side of the lid in a hobby vise or something similar and have a helper hold the other side tightly with pliers while you make the cut and then make downward cuts away from the trapped troublemaker.


----------



## matthias (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ryan, that's just horrable. You did all that you could.

Ignore the jerks. Realy, put them on your ignore list and youw ould have to see them ever again.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## tmanjim (Dec 20, 2007)

You did everything you could. The blade was really the only thing to try. Sorry for your loss. That definitely is the first time I have ever seen that happen.


----------



## DeTwan (Dec 20, 2007)

*Ouch That Sux*

It's interesting you posted this Ryan. The containers that I placed my ornatas into have air holes just about the same size as the lid the little fella got stuck in, and I'm guessing these ornata slings are just about the same size as your unluck victim. 
I foresaw my little ones trying the same Houdin trick that has killed many a Ts, and I decided that placing a paper towel under the lid might be a good idea, so if they were smart enough to try at least they'd have to chew through it. Sorry for your loss brother.:wall:


----------



## GailC (Dec 20, 2007)

That really stinks man and so does all the rude people on this thread, whats up with you guys anyway?
I always though I was borderline paranoid drilling 1/32 holes in everything but now I'm glad I went with the smaller size. I caught my king baboon sling with his legs sticking out the holes before, I'm sure it would have tried to squeeze through if they were bigger.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm curious how it managed to die.  This is assuming the blade didn't do it, which seems the case.  I mean, it only looked like the sling was stuck...not in a position that could be lethal.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

xhexdx said:


> I'm curious how it managed to die.  This is assuming the blade didn't do it, which seems the case.  I mean, it only looked like the sling was stuck...not in a position that could be lethal.


Not to sure why he died. He was sluggish when I did find him. But before I could buy a blade and get back he was not moving at all. Maybe he was stressed. Heck I don't know. 
All his sibblings are moved now to containers with smaller holes. I hope I never have to post something like this again. But I did learn from it and I guess that is what matters.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 20, 2007)

I know it's now moot but you could have tried putting him in a really dry environment for a day or so.  Just enough dehydration may have shrunken the abdomen enough for it to wiggle through.

Just a thought in case this ever happens again to someone.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> I know it's now moot but you could have tried putting him in a really dry environment for a day or so.  Just enough dehydration may have shrunken the abdomen enough for it to wiggle through.
> 
> Just a thought in case this ever happens again to someone.


But it was already dead and that took less then 24 hours. Maybe it might work if he was alive. Hmm I think the best idea is to not have holes that big.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 20, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> I know it's now moot but you could have tried putting him in a really dry environment for a day or so.  Just enough dehydration may have shrunken the abdomen enough for it to wiggle through.
> 
> Just a thought in case this ever happens again to someone.


That's an interesting thought.  The only potential complication is if they all have such little time to live once they get stuck.


----------



## Mina (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Ryan!!!!  Please accept my condolences for your loss!!!!  And please don't blame yourself, you had to free him, and as you said, I doubt he was alive.  I'm sorry.  *big hug*


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 20, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> But it was already dead and that took less then 24 hours. Maybe it might work if he was alive. Hmm I think the best idea is to not have holes that big.


Yeah, that's probably best.

With the vials like that, I'll just take a fork and stab the lid a few times.  Crude, but it works.


----------



## cabey0201 (Dec 20, 2007)

Depressing, man.  The silver lining, if there is one, is that everyone (well almost) who read this learned a lesson without having to sacrifice another little guy.  I'll sure as hell be more paranoid about ventilation hole size in the future.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cabal (Dec 20, 2007)

Talkenlate04 I am sorry for your lost man that SUCKS.


----------



## Tescos (Dec 20, 2007)

Come on mods make this thread a sticky as a warning to us all!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 20, 2007)

that sucks.  i remember another thread about the same thing only in regards to the hole in the bottom of flowerpots. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=62379&highlight=big+butts


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan:

That sux man. It's nice to see that you tried your hardest to save that little guy. Hopefully you won't have to complete such a task ever again...

From the looks of the posts here, one would think we're in the WaterHole.......



-Tim


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 20, 2007)

Arachno_Shack said:


> Ryan:
> 
> That sux man. It's nice to see that you tried your hardest to save that little guy. Hopefully you won't have to complete such a task ever again...
> 
> ...


It does suck. Mistakes happen I guess. Till they are bigger ill stick to using a coak screw to make holes and Ill use the hole punch when they get bigger.


----------



## penny'smom (Dec 20, 2007)

At the risk of seeming a party pooper.....


Ryan, all my condolences for your loss.  I keep wondering if a drop of glycerin water might have helped??? 

As for the holes, on my sling vials, I use a safety pin to punch them, and just punch in several to make up for the small size by increasing the number.  The pin goes through the plastic of the vial easily enough, then you twist it a few times before going onto the next punch.


----------



## WyvernsLair (Dec 20, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have 9 more, but I am moving them to other containers as we speak. I don't want a repeat of this incident. But a 1/8" hole? Who would have thought this would happen.   :wall:



I like to have lids with all the same size holes, but the spiders or other critters that might live in the jars at any given time might not be compatible to the hole sizes. The best fix for most cases is to have pre cut pieces of aluminum window screen to line the inside of the lids. Of course there have been some few critters (such as newly hatched mantids) that proved they could squeeze through even that so for the extra tiny critters I just add a 2nd liner (coffee filter paper) between the lid and the screen liner.


----------



## cockroach52 (Dec 20, 2007)

i used the smallest nail i could find in the garage and made holes in the plastic by banding the nail with a hammer.

for the slings that were a little large, i again used the smallest nail I could find, broke the top off, and put it into a powerdrill to makes holes smaller than the smallest drillbit i could find.

bad situation man. too bad you couldn't save the turkey.

i have also though about putting on mesh on top of the lid as an additional layer.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sorry about the sling Ryan, that's an unusual and expensive loss

Though I admit I had a good laugh while reading. (Not the problem of the death)

I was thinking make smaller holes but then again.. 1/8 inch is pretty small to begin with. Best of luck with the rest of them!


----------



## kyrga (Dec 21, 2007)

It seems we all have to learn the hard way that even the smallest looking holes can be big enough for a small T... unfortunately, you had something much worse than an escape. 

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well everything I was using 1/8" holes in I just changed back to the lids I had before. I had a few minatrix get out those holes to. But I found them. Lesson learned times 3 lol.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 21, 2007)

ahh, look like cleaning crew wuz here
this thread looks alot better now
yes, it sad what happened to poor sling
all my holes I do with fork, I have one old sharp fork
that I hold over gas stove fire and burn 4 or more small holes
on top of each vial lid


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a dremel and got a toolset that had some really tiny drill bits in it, works well so far.  The drill bit is about the size of a needle.


----------



## vvx (Dec 21, 2007)

That sucks. 

I've been using a 2mm (approx 1/13th") leather punch to put holes in thornton lids. Works okay for deli cups too but is total easy mode on the thornton vials because the plastic is softer and harder to crack. Takes practically no time to punch a bunch of holes and you don't get the hanging plastic shreds like you do on drilled holes.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2007)

What does that punch your using look like? I think I might have to look into that.


----------



## vvx (Dec 21, 2007)

Not the best pics but you get the idea. Drilled on left punched on right. (Bet you can tell where the drilled example came from. ) Got the hole punch at my local Harborfreight store for approx. $5. The small size is 2mm, goes upto 4.5mm.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome thanks I am going to look for one of those tomorrow. Maybe Home Depot will have it.


----------



## The_Phantom (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh man, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DeTwan (Dec 21, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> ahh, look like cleaning crew wuz here
> this thread looks alot better now
> yes, it sad what happened to poor sling
> all my holes I do with fork, I have one old sharp fork
> ...


This tread was interesting to say the least when it was in its incarnation. Anastasia is right, if there is any lesson learned use a fork if it's all you got.

I'm definitely looking out for more post like this in the future... reitirates small things that anyone can overlook and is entertaining pre-scrubing 

I vote pre-cleaning rendition should return!


----------



## omni (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry about your little one, Ryan... I lost a valuable sling once that did make it out of a 1/8" diam hole. The sling was 1/4"... Found dead a few days later under a dresser :8o

To keep good ventilation going for my vial habitats, I now put a small square of 1 layer of gauze bandage on the vials before putting the cap on until the spiders get to about 1/2".


----------



## Pink-Poodle88 (Dec 21, 2007)

NNOOOOO!!!

That's sad, really. Never had a chance at life..

Only way I could think of to remove a tiny spider from a hole like that seems like it would be very risky, but I was thinking maybe use a soldering iron and melting the area close to the hole, hopefully the melted area slowly expands and becomes part of the hole the spider is stuck in, thus becoming a new, much bigger hole that the spider could easily just crawl out of. Like i said its risky though, you don't want the melting plastic to spread too fast and hit the spider.

Personally the best method is probably prevention altogether, like making smaller holes, or for really small ones, no holes at all. Their respiratory needs are extremely minimal, especially at that size, and they'd get fresh air at each feeding too.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry about your loss Ryan, but it does remind me of work, and that makes me laugh    -

I work in a large supermarket chain and we have a small (cough) mouse infestation. They are living in the back of the dairy fridges and they keep trying to squeeze up through the grills on the base front at night and get stuck. They die in their struggle to escape and we have to cut them in half to get them out. They also come up through the round holes we use to lift the base and get stuck there too, you are likely to pick up a nice meat pie and see a little face peering at you, it's quite spectacular if it's a member of the public who spots it first.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 21, 2007)

LimaMikeSquared said:


> I work in a large supermarket chain and we have a small (cough) mouse infestation. They are living in the back of the dairy fridges and they keep trying to squeeze up through the grills on the base front at night and get stuck. They die in their struggle to escape and we have to cut them in half to get them out. They also come up through the round holes we use to lift the base and get stuck there too, you are likely to pick up a nice meat pie and see a little face peering at you, it's quite spectacular if it's a member of the public who spots it first.


Note to self: Don't shop at supermarkets in South England.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy cow that is a small mouse problem? At what point do you consider it a BIG problem?


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Ryan. This is why I hot glue pantyhose over the lids of containers housing very small slings, then there is no way for them to get out.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am doing the pantyhose thing right now. I just had to much in those vials to change all the lids. So I had to resort to that. It looks like its going to work well though. I am going to head out here in a bit and look for a leather punch too.


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 21, 2007)

Even just eyeballing it on my computer screen, I can tell those vent holes are far too big. They're almost the size of the carapice.

I'm sorry for your loss, but you really should have seen this one coming.

All the holes for my smaller slings are created with a fish-hook with the barb flattened against the side heated by a candle until the metal bends under it's own weight, while the vent holes for my adults and larger slings are created with a soldering iron.

I'll get pics up for you sometime this week.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2007)

> Even just eyeballing it on my computer screen, I can tell those vent holes are far too big. They're almost the size of the carapice


I needed your eyes a few days ago. I never would have thought 1/8" holes would be something slings that big could get out of. And technically he did not get out. :8o


----------



## kyrga (Dec 21, 2007)

vvx said:


> Not the best pics but you get the idea. Drilled on left punched on right. (Bet you can tell where the drilled example came from. ) Got the hole punch at my local Harborfreight store for approx. $5. The small size is 2mm, goes upto 4.5mm.


Nice mouse pad  I have the same one lol


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Dec 22, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Holy cow that is a small mouse problem? At what point do you consider it a BIG problem?


It varies from week to week depending on how many we catch. We get quiet spells when you only have a few about, then a population explosion and they are zooming across the shop ailes. The whole street has a problem so we can never get rid of them completely, and we have an old building which is not specially proofed. It's down to a throw away untidy society and a council who only pick up rubbish fortnightly. 

ps. good job that poor little stuck sling wasn't blue.


----------



## AubZ (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear Ryan.  Let me know how that Puncher works out.


----------



## WyvernsLair (Dec 22, 2007)

The leather punch would not be good for tiny spiders.  The smallest punch on the reel creates a 1/8" hole.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 22, 2007)

WyvernsLair said:


> The leather punch would not be good for tiny spiders.  The smallest punch on the reel creates a 1/8" hole.


I found one that has a 1/16" punch and one that is smaller. I think that should work for the time being.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been meaning to get one of those too..

Taking a lighter to a nail several times for the thornton vials is a pain in the neck.. :wall:


----------

